# Lose touch with reality, vanishing, hopeless



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

Three months of DP/DR and after little progress, I feel like I'm falling into a state where I'm not sure that my reality testing is intact. I don't even want to find a solution because I don't really think that I'm a existing : I try to convince myself but it sounds false. I know that intellectually it is impossible to be conscient of my non-existence and the word's non-existence but I deeply and emotionnally believe that. I have constantly the feelings I had during sleep terror. I'm rejecting my body and my mind. When I try to vizualized my body and my mind I have a terrible panic attack. Am I going psychotic? I can't continue like this, I have no rest, not even a second, that's so creepy.

As anyone felt like this?


----------



## spiritbird (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes of course, this is one of the more common of the dp symptoms. I had all of that. Don't over think or contemplate, keep yourself engaged & get plenty of sleep. Just be sure to leave the heavy thinking, it will make you feel more & more helpless.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks... It is toi hard to make efforts when you are not sure that reality is existing. And I have read to much websites about schizophrenia symptoms... It is like my mind can't trust what my eyes are seing.


----------



## PseudoEthical (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry you're suffering so much. I hope you feel better soon. I have confidence in you that you can recover and are not going psychotic. What worked for me was to try not to fight it and resting until I could get down to the fear. At that point I shared my black hole of fear to my counselor, then laughed it off and smiled into it. Positive affirmations worked also. Now whenever I feel the fear come on, I chuckle and it goes away. I may have to deal with it again, but I'm now able to meditate and mindfully walk my dog and am making some progress in healing my spirit and mind.


----------



## spiritbird (Sep 10, 2014)

Make it a point to not look for things like schizo, psychosis etc. on the websites. You know you don't have them, why make things worse.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

I know :s !

Ironically what triggers me DP/DR is hypocondriasis... I had a panic attack due to marijuana and my trouble started with palpitations, fear of having infarctus, head cancer, hyper-tension... etc. I started to read symptoms on the internet and had severe panic-attacks, went to hospitals for an infarctus that I didn't have. DP/DR started a few month after theses events.

Thanks, and sorry for the low english (i'm french).


----------

